# Anyone heard sealed bookshelves?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

I was wondering if they sounded "closed" in the mid-range and upper-range section, less "airy, open" than ported enclosure? Is this all in my head or it is true?


----------



## Tripp (Apr 2, 2008)

unfortunatley i dont think this quastion can be answered in yes or no terms.

The fact is speakers can vary greatly so asking for a blanket answer to this type of question just isnt possible.

The only thing people will agree with (as far as sound goes) is that sealed speakers tend to have better transient response and lack lower end extension. other characteristics would depend on individual drivers, crossovers, quality of components and source material making it impossible to give any sort of diffinative answer.


----------

